# Greeting Cards?



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I think we should invent greeting cards for awkward situations only hedgehog owners face.

Most important (and pertinent to my evening) would be the "Sorry my hedgie peed on your shirt! Hope we're still friends." card.

:roll: Seriously, dude. Stop peeing on my friends.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: That would be hillarious  Francturedcircle makes some beautiful cards and you could always add a message in there for a special occasion


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

*snickers*

I might whip something up and post it for us all to giggle over... Be warned though, my stick people have issues ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

[attachment=0:3jkggc3b]HedgiePeeCard.jpg[/attachment:3jkggc3b]

:lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: That's awesome!! Such a perfect card! :lol: 

QuinntonsMom - such a good idea!

How about..."It's OK. Mealworms ARE scary"
"Thanks for cleaning my hedgies poopy wheel while I was gone!"
"Well...your fingers DO look tasty"
"I will always unball for you...even if my hedgie won't "

Lookout Hallmark! Here comes Hedgie-mark!! :lol:


----------



## djkams32 (Aug 13, 2010)

lol those are good ones I really like the finger one.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Hahaha, good ones PJM! Mind if I sketch a few of them? Just for fun here on HHC of course ^_^

I'm too sick to talk today, but this thread is making me laugh in spite of it


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hedgie-mark! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Awesome thread, I think this is a great idea! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Hahaha, good ones PJM! Mind if I sketch a few of them? Just for fun here on HHC of course ^_^


Yes!!! I SO want to see what you come up with - the pee'd on shirt picture was just awesome. I love what you did with it. & They're yours, do with them as you please.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

:mrgreen:

[attachment=0:33m3jx11]TastyFinger.jpg[/attachment:33m3jx11]


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Ergh, sorry, I just realized how creepy that looks... Not suited for small children


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahahah, PJM, your ideas are great. I definitely need the biting one... he loves people who smoke cigarettes.


And Alastrina, glad we're on the same page. Your cards are adorable! I think Hedgie-mark is really going to take off! Can I link your peed on your shirt one to my friend... she was so sad when she had to leave wearing only a coat last night because my little guy soaked her shirt...


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Sure, link away ^_^ Share the hedgie-mark love!

There aren't alot of soaked tops in my house, more pants than anything. My little guy likes to take his stance when I'm not looking and hose my lap >_<


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

These are fantastic!!!!

Little foot loves acting like he wants to sleep in my shirt and then like 5 minutes later I feel something warm running down my stomach......


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> Ergh, sorry, I just realized how creepy that looks... Not suited for small children


 :lol: I had to look again - thought it was a bandaid at first. :lol: Yeah - maybe that one needs a little bit of tweeking? :? Maybe a hand with bite marks on the finger? 
I have faith you will make all these awkward hedgie moments into beautiful art.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

@Alastrina-omg those are so adorable and hillarious!!! I love the one for the hedgie that peed on the shirt..too funny


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

PJM said:


> Alastrina said:
> 
> 
> > Ergh, sorry, I just realized how creepy that looks... Not suited for small children
> ...


That's what I get for trying to make things when I'm sick >_<

It had a band-aid on it... :?

Thankies everyone for kind comments. Please share any awkward hedgie moments here and feel free to share the images I post with anyone you think would appreciate the hedgie humor ^_^


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

"It's OK, Mealworms ARE Scary...."

Front:
http://mycrimsonecstasy.com/bb/ScaryMealiesBIG.jpg

Inside:
http://mycrimsonecstasy.com/bb/Hedgieeatingmealie.jpg

Since the images are kinda big I hosted them and posted the links. If I shrank them you might not be able to read the smaller text. And I don't know about ya'll, but my eyes don't need the strain.

ENJOY! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I can think of a few people this card would be good for!
I love it!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Try printing it if you want too, the images are big enough... Not exactly the same size as one another but they're close...

~Katie


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

My friend Caitlin loved her greeting card and says she guesses we can still be friends, but she wants to point out that hedgie pee is far stinkier than rabbit pee. (She has a rabbit that has peed on me. I tried to tell her we were even now, but she says the stink-factor means she still owes me one...)


These cards are so great!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I dunno about that, I've had a rabbit before, and they have pretty stinky pee... I'd say you two were even ^_^

Glad she liked the card!


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I longed for a greeting card today that read, "Don't look at me like I'm crazy for buying so many packets of Hot Hands. I have a hedgehog and an ice storm is coming!"


But, that's a little long and cumbersome for a greeting card. I always want to explain myself when I do strange things like buy SO many packs of hot hands but when I explain I have a hedgie, I then have to talk to people for 30 minutes about being a hedgehog owner... how they aren't porcupines and how they don't hurt if you hold them right.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

You don't need a greeting card. You need a pamphlet! :lol:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd agree, a pamphlet would be better. We could put one together about how to keep a hedgie warm in an emergency/portable situation...


----------

